# Yellowing in beard



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi all! 

Latley I have been noticing that Khloee's beard has a slight yellow tint to it. Maybe it's because we have been growing her hair out, but I never noticed it till now. 

When I give her a bath the yellow lightens up, but in comparision to her body and rest of her face (ice white), I can still see it. 

Any idea what's causing this? We changed foods recently from FROMM gold puppy to FROMM 4 star duck and sweetpotato. I was adding som water to the food to release some aroma...maybe her beard got wet while eating? I also periodically add fish oil or plain yogut to her food..but it isn't an everyday thing, so I'm unsure if that could cause the staining? 

I don't think its water because Khloee hates drinking frm anything but a water bottle. 

Other than that, I haven't changed anything. 

Any ideas as to what can cause this, and how I can try to get rid of it?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Kaylla, the water in the kibble could certainly be causing the discoloration. Gustave was eating canned food when he was younger and his beard was definitely getting yellow-ish. 

I've found using a whitening/clarifying shampoo just on the beard about once every three baths does the trick for us. I use Biogroom or Pure Paws. Or you could wash her face after every meal/every day with spa lavish. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh! I had no idea the water could be the culprit! I have CC white on white and biogroom at home, but I never though to do a "spot treatment" on her beard  I would wash her face with the spa lavish but I haven't quite figured out how to do it without getting the rest of her soaked :/


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo uses a water bottle because when he does drink out of a bowl this will happen


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Well you could just leave it until halloween is over............. he makes a cute Captain yellow beard!!! I know Peppino gets a bit of yellow in his beard, spa lavish is good but its hard not to soak them all over the face!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Gongjoo said:


> Oh! I had no idea the water could be the culprit! I have CC white on white and biogroom at home, but I never though to do a "spot treatment" on her beard  I would wash her face with the spa lavish but I haven't quite figured out how to do it without getting the rest of her soaked :/


I wrap a big towel around Kelly's body so that it doesn't get wet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Also, does your Khloee chew on bones/bully sticks? When Kelly does this it makes her beard yellowish too. I recentely did the MOM method on her overnight to lighten it and it _really_ worked.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes, that happens to us too. I suspect a c ombination of food residue and water minerals. I use whitening shampoo about once a month or so. I am using something I bought from The Dog Show Store. I think it's Groomers Edge whitening shsmpoo. I like the whitening shampoos that are blue. It's like adding the blueing to laundry to make your whites super white. The little bit of blueing cancels out the yellow. Result...super white doggie.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> Yes, that happens to us too. I suspect a c ombination of food residue and water minerals. I use whitening shampoo about once a month or so. I am using something I bought from The Dog Show Store. I think it's Groomers Edge whitening shsmpoo. I like the whitening shampoos that are blue. It's like adding the blueing to laundry to make your whites super white. The little bit of blueing cancels out the yellow. Result...super white doggie.


:HistericalSmiley:For some reason I read this as "It's like adding the blue*berries* to laundry" ! I must be more tired than I thought :blush: 

On a serious note, thank you for the advice. I knew that for whitening shampoos you should use blue or purple, but this makes perfect sense! Blue cancels out yellow! I never thought about that!


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Fluffdoll said:


> I wrap a big towel around Kelly's body so that it doesn't get wet. :thumbsup:


THIS IS A GREAT IDEA! It's so simple...why didn't I think of that :chili:


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Fluffdoll said:


> Also, does your Khloee chew on bones/bully sticks? When Kelly does this it makes her beard yellowish too. I recentely did the MOM method on her overnight to lighten it and it _really_ worked.


 
Oh my goodness! I think that I may have found another thing adding to the stains beside the water in the food. While I don't give Khloee bully sticks, I recently bought her these new chews I found. They are called himilayan chews and are a yellow/orange color.

The watered food and the chews combined must be exacerbating the yellowing


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Gongjoo said:


> Oh! I had no idea the water could be the culprit! I have CC white on white and biogroom at home, but I never though to do a "spot treatment" on her beard  I would wash her face with the spa lavish but I haven't quite figured out how to do it without getting the rest of her soaked :/


Great advice so far! I also think it could a combo of the food/water, normal tears, and treats, etc. for the spa lavish, get a small baby Bib with a plastic backing and that helps prevent the whole dog getting soaked! What I do is Biogroom waterless spray sprayed onto the comb (I have found a "superfine" flea comb works even better than the moustache/face combs) and just brush through the face hair by the eyes and beard. Next, i use the eyewash dropped into each eye and it will drip down the eyes as well. Then, use a dry cloth to dry up the area. I do this daily.

I used to use the spa lavish every other day but found the above method to work just as well and is a lot faster. I use spa lavish only if the face is super dirty from being outside, etc. 

I use whitening shampoo (Biogroom or CC white on white) just on the face with every bath. But, I also condition extremely well. I have not found it to be drying at all. Like Pam, I have found the blue colored shampoos (like Biogroom) to work better than the purple (CC white on white). Just remember to condition, condition, condition 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

